# [SOLVED] Prolem emerge gimp-2.2.0

## psycepa

Próbuje zmergowac nowego gimpa i:

```

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p =media-gfx/gimp-2.2.0

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <net-www/mozilla-1.7.3-r3 (from pkg media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1)

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1 [2.1.5-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.0 [2.0.4] 

# 

```

nie chce rezygnowac z mozilli bo moja siostra jej uzywa, a chcialbym miec gimpa-2.2.0 

czy ktos wie jak roziwazac ten problem ??

bede wdzieczny za pomoc ;)

pozdrawiam

----------

## Strus

Ale co to ma wspólnego z Mozilla ?

----------

## psycepa

no moze to ze pakiet mozilli blokuje mi emerge gimp ??? .... zreszta pisze przeciez ...

----------

## Dawid159

Dokładniej to blokuje upgrade freetype a spróbuj dodać opcje --nodeps  :Wink: 

----------

## Rafal_Glazar

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> Dokładniej to blokuje upgrade freetype a spróbuj dodać opcje --nodeps 

 

To jest przyklejanie plastra na złamaną rękę. Dlaczego? GIMP 2.2.0 potrzebuje freetype w wersji conajmniej 2.1.7.

Mozilla 1.7.3 blokuje freetype ponieważ nie mozna jej skompilowac z tą wersją freetype. Aby roziązać ten problem należy emergować mozille w wersji 1.7.5. Aby to zrobic należy:

```

echo "net-www/mozilla ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge mozilla

```

Aby sprawdzić, czy na pewno zainstaluje sie mozilla w wersji 1.7.5 do komendy emerge mozilla należy dodać opcję -pv.

Po zemergowaniu mozilli nie powinno byc problemów z zemergowaniem GIMP-a. Problem może być z nową biblioteką freetype, gdyż niektórzy zgłaszają dziwnie wyglądające fonty po zinstalowaniu biblioteki 2.1.9. Ja tych kłopotów nie mam.

----------

## Strus

 *Rafal_Glazar wrote:*   

> Aby roziązać ten problem należy emergować mozille w wersji 1.7.5. 

 

Co Wy się tak na tą biedną Mozille suit uparli ??

Problem jest po stronie freetype'a o czym wspomniał Dawid159.

Wystarczy usunąć freetype i zacząć emergować gimpa.

Co do dziwnych problemów z fontami Rafal_Glazar to problem jes w patentach Aple'a i o tym też już było na tym forum...

----------

## rampage7

 *Rafal_Glazar wrote:*   

> Problem może być z nową biblioteką freetype, gdyż niektórzy zgłaszają dziwnie wyglądające fonty po zinstalowaniu biblioteki 2.1.9. Ja tych kłopotów nie mam.

 

a jak się bajawiaja te problemy? Bo ja też zaemergowałem sobie ostatnio Gimpa 2.2 oraz Firefoxa na nowo, siłą rzeczy mam to freetype 2.1.9-r1. No i mozilla czasami obcina całą linijkę tekstu na oko o jeden pixel. Wtedy duża czcionka staje się płaska, a mała poprostu nieczytelna.

Może to właśnie tego ustrojstwa wina? Zanim zaemergowałem Gimpa 2.2 i na nowo Firefoxa, nie było cienia takich problemów.

----------

## Rafal_Glazar

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co Wy się tak na tą biedną Mozille suit uparli ??
> 
> Problem jest po stronie freetype'a o czym wspomniał Dawid159.
> ...

 

Co myśmy się na tę mozillę uparli? Już tłumaczę. Mozilla 1.7.3 nie pozwala zainstalować nowego freetype-a, a GIMP go potrzebuje. Co więc zrobić?

Rozwiązanie 1 (proponowane przez Dawid159): zemergować GIMP-a bez upgradeu freetype do wersji 2.1.9 (która nie jest w pełni kompatybilna z wersją 2.1.5) co może powodować błędy w działaniu GIMP-a.

Rozwiąznie 2 (proponowane przeze mnie): Upgrade Mozilli do wersji, która nie blokuje upgradu freetype i zemergowanie GIMP-a z nową biblioteką freetype. Wilk syty (mamy mozille) i owca cała (i nowego GIMP-a z potrzebnymi bibliotekami)

Jeśli chodzi o problemy z wyświetlaniem fontów, to ja ich nie mam i niezbyt mnie interesuje czym są powodowanie. Ja po prostu powiadomilem o fakcie zgłaszanie problemów przez niektórych użytkowników Gentoo.

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> a jak się bajawiaja te problemy? Bo ja też zaemergowałem sobie ostatnio Gimpa 2.2 oraz Firefoxa na nowo, siłą rzeczy mam to freetype 2.1.9-r1. No i mozilla czasami obcina całą linijkę tekstu na oko o jeden pixel. Wtedy duża czcionka staje się płaska, a mała poprostu nieczytelna.
> 
> Może to właśnie tego ustrojstwa wina? Zanim zaemergowałem Gimpa 2.2 i na nowo Firefoxa, nie było cienia takich problemów.

 

Nie wiem czy to jest wina freetype-a, ale słyszałem, że firefox ma problemy ze współpracą z tą wersją freetype.

----------

## Strus

Bezsensu przekompilować Mozille suit, wiesz ile to będzie trwało ? Z resztą to nawet nie o czas chodzi, tylko o sens. To jest nie potrzebne. 

Wystarczy usunąć freetype'a i zacząć emergować Gimpa, a odpowiedni freetype sam się zemerguje razem z Gimpem.

----------

## Rafal_Glazar

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Bezsensu przekompilować Mozille suit, wiesz ile to będzie trwało ? Z resztą to nawet nie o czas chodzi, tylko o sens. To jest nie potrzebne. 
> 
> Wystarczy usunąć freetype'a i zacząć emergować Gimpa, a odpowiedni freetype sam się zemerguje razem z Gimpem.

 

Mi się wydaje, że nie, bo mozilla nie blokuje procesu upgrade-u ze starej do nowej biblioteki freetype tylko samą nową wersję. Ebuild freetype-2.1.9 sprawdza jaka wersja mozilli jest zainstalowana i jeżeli wcześniejsze niż 1.7.3-r3 to się nie uruchamia. I nie ma to nic wspólnego z tym, czy upgradujesz czy instalujesz pakiet od nowa. Poprostu nowy freetype nie zinstaluje się jeżeli masz nieodpowiednią wersję mozilli. Jeżeli już coś trzebaby usuwać przed emergem GIMP-a to właśnie mozille a nie freetype-a.

----------

## Strus

 *Rafal_Glazar wrote:*   

> Jeżeli już coś trzebaby usuwać przed emergem GIMP-a to właśnie mozille a nie freetype-a.

 

To nasze myślenie ma ten sam kierunek, ale dokładnie przeciwny zwrot   :Razz: 

Wszystkiego się dowiemy jak psycepa zrobi tak:

```
emerge freetype -C

emerge gimp
```

IMHO nie będzie potrzebne usunięcie Mozilli suit.

----------

## psycepa

no wiec zrobilem

```
 #emerge freetype -C
```

po czym :

```

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p =media-gfx/gimp-2.2.0

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <net-www/mozilla-1.7.3-r3 (from pkg media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1)

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1  

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/gimp-2.2.0 [2.0.4] 

#
```

probowalem sposobu z mozilla i mam:

```

# emerge mozilla

confugure: error: Cannot enable FreeType2 support for non-X11 toolkits or if FreeType2 is not detected

!!! ERROR: net-www/mozilla-1.7.5 failed

!!! Function src_compile, Line 129, Exitcode 1

!!! configure failed

```

jakies propozycje ?

----------

## Dawid159

```
confugure: error: Cannot enable FreeType2 support for non-X11 toolkits or if FreeType2 is not detected
```

 Brakuje mu freetype2  :Wink:  Spróbuj

```
emerge freetype

emerge mozilla
```

 Ale skoro ebuild freetype sprawdza wersje mozilli to wychodzi na to, że koło się zamyka   :Evil or Very Mad:  a mianowicie żeby zainstalować nowe freetype musisz mieć mozille w jakieś tam podanej wcześniej wersji, zaś żeby zainstalować mozille musisz mieć freetype, które usunąłeś  :Wink:  czyli wydaje mi się że w tej chwili będzie trzeba usunąć mozille zainstalować freetype i znowu mozille  :Wink:  ale moge się mylić.

Pozdrawiam

Dawid

----------

## mdk

Hmm... z tego co widzę, to Gimp 2.2.0 jest wciąż w package.mask z komentarzem:

```

- media-gfx/gimp-2.2.0 (masked by: package.mask)

# <lu_zero@gentoo.org> (22 Dec 2004)

# Not ready yet

```

Więc jak jest "not ready yet", to takie kwiatki mogą wychodzić...   :Confused: 

----------

## psycepa

```

# emerge freetype -C

# emerge mozilla -C

# emerge freetype-2.1.9

# emerge mozilla-1.7.5 (wlasnie w toku)
```

zobaczymy co to da ....

----------

## nelchael

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge freetype -C
> ...

 

Pomoze - mialem tak zrobione, tylko z 2.1.9-r1 FT.

----------

## Rafal_Glazar

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> Ale skoro ebuild freetype sprawdza wersje mozilli to wychodzi na to, że koło się zamyka   a mianowicie żeby zainstalować nowe freetype musisz mieć mozille w jakieś tam podanej wcześniej wersji, zaś żeby zainstalować mozille musisz mieć freetype, które usunąłeś 
> 
> 

 

Żeby zainstalować nowy freetype musisz albo mieć mozille w odpowiedniej wersji albo nie mieć jej wcale.

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> probowalem sposobu z mozilla i mam:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Twój problem wyniknął z tego, że odinstalowałeś freetype. Gdybyś zrobił dokładnie to co pisałem, nie byłoby go.

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge freetype -C
> ...

 

To jest dokładnie to co powinieneś zrobić teraz.

----------

## psycepa

no wiec poszlo ;)

instalacja gimpa wlasnie w toku, jak sie skonczy pomyslnie, poinformuje ;)

pozdrawiam

----------

## rampage7

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> no wiec poszlo 
> 
> instalacja gimpa wlasnie w toku, jak sie skonczy pomyslnie, poinformuje 
> 
> pozdrawiam

 

byłb7ym Ci bardzo wdzięczny gdybyś zwróciłuwagę jak zachowwywać sie będzie Twoja Mozilla - bo mój firefox jak juz pisałem ma tendencje do obcinania czcionek po rekompilacji z nowym freetype :/

----------

## psycepa

no wiec ja nie zauwazylem zadnych zmian w wyswietlaniu czczcionek, na wszelki wypadek zamieszczam 2 screenshoty, moze po prostu nie wiem o co chodzi :)

pierwszy jest tu

drugi jest tu

UWAGA, obydwa maja 1600x1200 i waza ok 210 Kb wiec .... :)

gimp jeszcze sie emerguje bo musialem przedtem przerwac, no ale freetype juz zemergowane wiec jakby cos psuly to powinno juz widac

dzieki wielkie wszystkim za pomoc

pozdrawiam

----------

## mdk

No jednak zmiany widać... zobacz na "mozilla.org" (literki l) lub "File" w menu lub "Getting Started"... okroptnie to wygląda! Literki sklejają się ze sobą. Coś jest nie tak z hintowaniem. 

[edit]

Dla porównania:

mozilla

firefox

Używamy innych czcionek, ale mimo wszystko nie powinno tak być

[/edit]

----------

## psycepa

hmm byc moze, ale mi to jakos raczej szczegolnie nie przeszkadza, przynajmniej narazie, co bedzie potem, zobaczymy....

a tak calkiem na marginesie i niemalze [ot] :P, gimp-2.2 działa, dziekuje wszystkim za rady, na pewno sie jeszcze z czyms zglosze :p

pozdrawiam

----------

## rampage7

no to popatrzcie sobie co się u mnie dzieje z czcionkami: link

Widzicie, że niektóre linie tekstu są pozbawione jednego piksela? Niektóre stają się węższe, a niektóre nieczytelne. Cała sprawa ma miejsce po przewinięciu strony - inaczej wszystko jest ok. By było śmieszniej to już np. na Gentoo Forums ten efekt nie występuje. Jeszcze to zauważyłem n kilku innych stronach.

Te błędy znikają po zaznaczeniu tekstu lub np. po zminimalizowaniu firefoxa.

Ciekawe czy to będzie wina nowego freetype czy może samego ff.

Wcześniej nigdy czegoś takiego nie zauważyłem.

----------

## nelchael

Polecam:

http://fatcat.ftj.agh.edu.pl/~nelchael/mozilla-ft-2.1.5.png

http://fatcat.ftj.agh.edu.pl/~nelchael/mozilla-ft-2.1.9.png

Na 2.1.9-r1 jest juz dobrze  :Smile: 

----------

## Strus

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> no to popatrzcie sobie co się u mnie dzieje z czcionkami: link
> 
> Widzicie, że niektóre linie tekstu są pozbawione jednego piksela? Niektóre stają się węższe, a niektóre nieczytelne.

 

Obcinanie obcinaniem, ale Ty masz w ogóle jakieś te czcionki brzydkie. NIe masz Antyaliasingu włączonego ?

przykład - ładne czcionki

----------

## rampage7

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *rampage7 wrote:*   no to popatrzcie sobie co się u mnie dzieje z czcionkami: link
> 
> Widzicie, że niektóre linie tekstu są pozbawione jednego piksela? Niektóre stają się węższe, a niektóre nieczytelne. 
> 
> Obcinanie obcinaniem, ale Ty masz w ogóle jakieś te czcionki brzydkie. NIe masz Antyaliasingu włączonego ?
> ...

 

ja mam monitor CRT, a imho nie ma nic brzydszego niż antyaliasing czcionek na monitorze CRT. Przecież wtedy czcionki wydają się rozmyte i wzrok się męczy!

Kupię lcd to włącze sobie aa  :Smile: 

----------

## joker

 *Quote:*   

> ja mam monitor CRT, a imho nie ma nic brzydszego niż antyaliasing czcionek na monitorze CRT. Przecież wtedy czcionki wydają się rozmyte i wzrok się męczy! 

 

skad ta teza? uzywam aa od dawna na CRT i nigdy mnie jeszcze nie zmeczyly  :Smile:  jak dla mnie sa o wiele bardziej czytelne niz bez aa. ale to tylko moje zdanie.

----------

## Strus

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

>  *Strus wrote:*    *rampage7 wrote:*   no to popatrzcie sobie co się u mnie dzieje z czcionkami: link
> 
> Widzicie, że niektóre linie tekstu są pozbawione jednego piksela? Niektóre stają się węższe, a niektóre nieczytelne. 
> 
> Obcinanie obcinaniem, ale Ty masz w ogóle jakieś te czcionki brzydkie. NIe masz Antyaliasingu włączonego ?
> ...

 

Ja też mam CRT. Jak widać na załączonym obrazku mam pięknie czcionki nic rozmyte, a Twoje wyglądają IMHO wystraszyć się można   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rampage7

Strus - mów co chcesz, ale Twoje czcionki, w moich oczach, na moim monitorze (Samsung 700IFT) są mniej czytene i mniej ostre od moich  :Very Happy: 

Tak więc widzę Panowie, że wkraczamy w sferę sporu ideologicznego i nie ma sensu tego ciagnąć  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

to moze nie o czcionki chodzi ale o monitor :>   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

[OT] strus, masz w sygnaturce link do gentoo strusionet, ja jako osoba z zalozenia ciekawska  od paru dni proboje sie tam dostac i jakos nie mozna, wiesz cos moze o tym ?:.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

